# 6D or T3i for trip?



## sec (Feb 20, 2015)

It's time for my yearly ice hockey shoot again. I'm not sure which camera body to take.

I was recently given a 6D and a 24-105 L lens. I love them both. However I've read the 6D is not good for sports. Is there a reason it isn't good for sports other than its shutter speed? The shutter speed is the same on the T3i. With the T3i crop factor I get more reach with the 70-300L.

The tournament is in Sweden this year. I am hoping to get lots of scenic and landscape shots as well as regular travel photos in addition to the hockey. Since I am stuck with what I can carry as far as luggage goes, I am hoping to only take one camera body and the two lenses.

Which camera would you take and why?


----------



## ronlane (Feb 20, 2015)

I would take the 6D. I have a friend that shoots sports with one and his photos look very good. It's not the shutter speed, it's the frames per second but both of these camera's have a low fps. It makes it harder to photograph but it doesn't make it impossible.

The reason that I say the 6D is because it is so much better at low light situations than the T3i. You should be able to use a lower ISO on it and still keep the shutter speed up around 1/1000 to help stop the motion.


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 20, 2015)

^^ Agree with Ron!

When they say the 6D is "not good for sports" they are comparing it to choices such as the 7D, 7D II, 5D III, and 1D X.  THOSE cameras have amazing focusing systems and a very fast continuous burst frame rate (6, 8, 10, & 12 frames per second for the 5DIII, 7D, 7D II, and 1DX respectively (the 1DX has a special mode that takes it up to 14 frames per second.))

The 6D has a basic focus system that looks and works a lot like the T3i (which also isn't ideal for sports.)  The 6D has 11 AF points compared to the T3i's 9 AF points.  Both cameras only have a center "cross type" point.  But the 6D squeezes 2 more AF points left and right of center (which is how they get to 11.

Given that the T3i doesn't have a fast continuous burst speed or sports-oriented focus system either... you're left with two cameras that have similar continuous shooting speeds and similar focus systems (the 6D being just slightly better, but not by much).  But the 6D is vastly better for ISO performance.

Given the choice, you may as well take the 6D.


----------



## sec (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you. I was leaning toward the 6D as well but wanted other unbiased opinions. I love my new toys and wasn't totally sure if I was being objective or not.

My only real concern is giving up the extra reach, but the wider angle will be better for everything other than the hockey. I really only get the chance to shoot sports once or twice a year. I had been wanting the 6D for some time. Now that I have it I think if I could figure out how to come up with the money for a 7D II to go with it, I could be very happy for a long time.


----------



## 00digitalsniper (Feb 25, 2015)

I would go for the D6 (I have one) and although I don't shoot sports I do shoot outdoor live events that have a lot of action and have not been disappointed in the camera at all. I also own a T5i and use my D6 far more and have considered moving to a second camera out of the T lineup. possibly a D5 mkIII (but still researching, and saving $$)


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Mar 2, 2015)

Anyone who says the 6D isn't good for sports doesn't know how to shoot sports.


----------

